# General > Application Testing >  Tell me which windows is installing

## kako0000000

Hello my friends
i create software
but i not know that where sport windows
who run my software
please tell me all friends that install my window

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Please don't post compiled code or links to same. The forum can't verify whether the software is valid or malicious, so it is not allowed. If you want people to test something, post the source code.

----------


## kako0000000

Thanks next time i not asked again

----------

